# Zebra stripped spitfire pic



## ellis995 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi guy's
Found this pic of a spitfire while i was browsing the internet


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2010)

That is so Photoshopped.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2010)

agree - poorly done


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 9, 2010)

it makes it look like a 2D cardboard cut-out Spitfire that you'd use as a prop on a film set


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2010)

They could have at least left the exhaust stacks on!


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 9, 2010)

FAIL!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

And could've made an attempt to change the tail fin on the opposite side you can barely see.....but can tell its obviously a diff color.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2010)

how about alittle shadowing? Suspend our belief!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2010)

Strange thing do happen in camo land...

Gentlemen the Dazzle scheme in its full glory.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2010)

Probably the worst Photoshop job I've seen.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally I prefer tiger stripes


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that real?!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2010)

How about a giraffe?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

A rainbow.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2010)

hey, flyboy's back!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

Did chis msis mme?

Speak English Flyboy! 

Oh, Did Chris miss me?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2010)

How about a flock of Hippocroccofrogs on the hill beyond Duxford airfield in that pic ?
On second thoughts - NO !!!!!


----------



## phas3e (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

I seriously think that someone is taking the p*ss here.....might be wrong though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I seriously think that someone is taking the p*ss here.....might be wrong though.



Oh, it's quite possible with some of the crew we have here....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I would share some info on the photo that started this. It's from a Photoshop forum which had a contest I believe was called "What if zebras were in charge of painting", or something like that. Dozens of photos, White House, famous landmarks, etc in zebra stripes. I used the Spit image for this...








A work in progress and still looking for a canopy and sorry for dragging up an old thread but I'm bored.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice work Geo. I love the codes!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2012)

I love the codes too!! Ingenious!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2012)

...scratching head....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys...Fictitious SAAF Hack. On reflection, perhaps the codes should have been a different color.


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 28, 2012)

Interestingly different


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2012)

The zebra job is very poorly done. Why muck up a good photo ? Bragging rights ??

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2012)

Nicely done Geo!

@Charles some people just aren't that good at Photoshop, doesn't mean that can't try. It was for a competition of some sorts.


----------

